# If your Ariens keeps stalling, check gas cap!!!!!



## abby1234 (Jan 1, 2013)

Of course during the first major snow storm of the year my Ariens snowblower decided to quit!!! I had used it two days before and it ran fine.

I got one path to the end of my driveway done and it quit. I had to push it back into my garage. Countless times it started, however it wouldn't stay going. I removed and cleaned the spark plug, added more gas, etc. etc. to no avail. I gave in and called the local Ariens service center the next morning. The technician came removed and checked the carburetor and performed some other checks. He finally concluded that the gas cap was the cause of the engine stopping. There is supposed to be a metal diaphragm installed inside the top of the gas cap. This controls the air flow. Apparently this had fallen out. This is what was causing the engine to stall. I purchased a new gas cap and replaced it. So far the machine is running smoothly. Before you take major steps to repair your snowblower, check out your gas cap. This might be the culprit!!!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome to the Snow blower Forums, and thanks for that reminder abby1234. Too often we "over complicate" the problem, even the Ariens tech did, when the solution is actually a simple one.


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

abby1234 said:


> Of course during the first major snow storm of the year my Ariens snowblower decided to quit!!! I had used it two days before and it ran fine.
> 
> I got one path to the end of my driveway done and it quit. I had to push it back into my garage. Countless times it started, however it wouldn't stay going. I removed and cleaned the spark plug, added more gas, etc. etc. to no avail. I gave in and called the local Ariens service center the next morning. The technician came removed and checked the carburetor and performed some other checks. He finally concluded that the gas cap was the cause of the engine stopping. There is supposed to be a metal diaphragm installed inside the top of the gas cap. This controls the air flow. Apparently this had fallen out. This is what was causing the engine to stall. I purchased a new gas cap and replaced it. So far the machine is running smoothly. Before you take major steps to repair your snowblower, check out your gas cap. This might be the culprit!!!


Why would a "qualified" tech look at the most simple fix after preforming all those other things? I would NOT have paid him....what did he say when you asked: "why wouldn't you have checked that first?" Did you make sure he sold you an "updated" cap? If not you will have the same problem again. Was the engine a Tecumseh? 

Happy New Year


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## abby1234 (Jan 1, 2013)

woodtick007 said:


> Why would a "qualified" tech look at the most simple fix after preforming all those other things? I would NOT have paid him....what did he say when you asked: "why wouldn't you have checked that first?" Did you make sure he sold you an "updated" cap? If not you will have the same problem again. Was the engine a Tecumseh?
> 
> Happy New Year


Thanks for your reply. Good question why the tech didn't check the simplest thing first!!!! The video regarding the gas cap was interesting too. I bought the gas cap with the aluminum looking diaphragm in it. That is all they had. I went to the parts store myself to purchase it, or it would have meant another service call. Today I went out to blow some snow and only one of my wheels is working. I couldn't believe it.
Any ideas on a simple fix, or do I need to pay another $100.00 for them to tell me that I need a gas cap? I try not to complain about little things!! When I think of the poor souls in Connecticut that lost their children, my problems with the snowblower seem very very small!!!! Happy New Year to you as well!!!!


----------



## abby1234 (Jan 1, 2013)

woodtick007 said:


> Why would a "qualified" tech look at the most simple fix after preforming all those other things? I would NOT have paid him....what did he say when you asked: "why wouldn't you have checked that first?" Did you make sure he sold you an "updated" cap? If not you will have the same problem again. Was the engine a Tecumseh?
> 
> Happy New Year


Thanks for your reply. Good question why the tech didn't check the simplest thing first!!!! The video regarding the gas cap was interesting too. I bought the gas cap with the aluminum looking diaphragm in it. That is all they had. I went to the parts store myself to purchase it, or it would have meant another service call. Today I went out to blow some snow and only one of my wheels is working. I couldn't believe it.
Any ideas on a simple fix, or do I need to pay another $100.00 for them to tell me that I need a gas cap? I try not to complain about little things!! When I think of the poor souls in Connecticut that lost their children, my problems with the snowblower seem very very small!!!! Happy New Year to you as well!!!!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I am not sure what model you have, but some snowblowers use a "pin lock" system on the wheels and the axle has 2 holes. If you put the pin through the wheel and the axle the wheel is driven. If you put the pin through the outside hole then the wheel just spins on the axle and allows easier turning. Maybe the tech moved the pin while he was pushing the blower around your garage?


----------



## Airens 824 (Dec 20, 2020)

Thanks for the information on gas cap
Tried it and it worked GREAT 
Unfortunately I had already spent 170 bucks on trying other fixes people suggested too


----------

